# Show Name for Winchester?



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

Here are some pictures of him: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/look-my-horse-my-horse-amazing-129694/

And here is a video of me jumping him (no critique, unless you would like to visit my critique thread:http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/trouble-grabbing-mane-over-jump-129483/): 





Anyways, I have no ideas, and I am preparing for my first show already! It isn't his first show, though. I don't know how many he's done, but more than three, I think.

So, any ideas, horseforum?


----------



## CountingStrides (Jul 9, 2012)

Was there something you wanted in his show name or a letter you wanted it to begin with?


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

CountingStrides said:


> Was there something you wanted in his show name or a letter you wanted it to begin with?


Something that goes with his looks, but I like the name Wild Fire. I might go with that.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Personally, especially for a horse competing in English classes.. I wouldn't go with Wild Fire. Since his name is Winchester, and since Winchester is a place.. I kind of like "Downtown Winchester". It's not horribly creative, but I think it'd work.


----------



## CountingStrides (Jul 9, 2012)

Since he's a paint, how about:

Paint The Wind
Artist's Wonder
Epic Design
Hand Painted
Unique Design
Paint By Numbers
Splish Splash
Missed A Spot
Splash O' Class
Jigsaw Puzzle
Fill In The Blanks
Or ones that go with his name:

Double Barrel Winchester
Winchester Scope
Winchester Cathedral
Winchester's Pride
haha I hope this helps! I can give you more if you don't like any of these.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

When I saw Winchester, all I thought of were guns, so what came to mind was "Locked & Loaded".


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

MyBoyPuck said:


> When I saw Winchester, all I thought of were guns, so what came to mind was "Locked & Loaded".


That's a great one MBP!


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

Haha, thanks, guys! I think I'll go with Locked and Loaded. That's my favorite so far!


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

CountingStrides said:


> Since he's a paint, how about:
> 
> Paint The Wind
> Artist's Wonder
> ...



Thanks, haha! I like Winchester Scope!


----------



## CountingStrides (Jul 9, 2012)

No problem! Im glad I could help!


----------

